# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  La solution BPM Open Source de BonitaSoft dpasse le demi-million de tlchargements

## Gordon Fowler

*La solution BPM Open Source de BonitaSoft dpasse le demi-million de tlchargements*
*Le rythme de tlchargements progresse de 4000% en un an* 



Bonita Open Solution vient dpasser les 500 000 tlchargements.

BonitaSoft est le premier fournisseur de solutions BPM (gestion des processus mtier) Open Source. Ce chiffre semble marquer une tape importante dans le dveloppement de la socit moins dun an aprs la sortie de la version 5 de son applications.

Mieux, le rythme des tlchargements de Bonita Open Solution 5.0 a connu une forte acclration, en passant de 1 000  40 000 par mois. Principalement en France

 BonitaSoft se dveloppe  une vitesse extraordinaire, au-del mme de nos esprances  se flicite  Miguel Valds Faura, Pdg de BonitaSoft.  Bonita Open Solution a vraiment pris son envol cette anne et nous ne voyons aucune raison pour que cette tendance s'inverse dans le futur. Nous constatons un intrt fort pour notre logiciel dans le monde entier, ce qui confirme ce en quoi nous avons toujours cru : une demande massive pour un logiciel de gestion des processus mtier abordable et facile dutilisation .

En janvier 2010, BonitaSoft a dvoil Bonita Open Solution 5.0, la premire distribution complte du projet Bonita. Depuis, la socit a sorti trois nouvelles versions du logicielle, dont la dernire, Bonita Open Solution 5.3 est sortie le 19 octobre dernier.

Cre en 2009 par les fondateurs du projet Bonita, Bonitasoft a pour but de dmocratiser le BPM en offrant une solution qui se veut rapide et simple  mettre en uvre.  Pour un cot total de dploiement minime  ajoute le porte-parole de la socit.

Pour mmoire, Bonitasoft est un membre actif du consortium OW2, association internationale  but non lucratif ddie au dveloppement de middlewares libres qui regroupe entre autres lINRIA, Bull, France Tlcom, Thales Group ou Red Hat. 

 ::fleche::  *Bonita Open Solution est disponible sur cette page*

 ::fleche::  *Sa documentation sur celle-ci*


*Lire aussi sur Dveloppez.com :
*
 ::fleche::  Business Process Management : Leve de fonds pour BonitaSoft, diteur de la solution BPM Open Source Bonita

 ::fleche::  Le sujet sur les solutions BPM de Bonitasoft

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

bonjour,

malgr ma lecture je n'ai pas trs bien compris.

a sert juste  faire des diagrammes de cas-situation et les tester ?

ou bien a permet de les dployer aussi (genre gnrr un applicatif web)......RAD ?

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Hello,

Bonita ne fait pas que du modeling de process. La solution permet de gnrer des webapps qui permettent de piloter les process, et aussi fournit tout l'outillage pour intgrer les workflows dans des applications tierces ou dans un systeme d'information. Bonita Open Solution est taille pour le passage en production de processus, mais offre aussi des features tres utiles pendant le design de process, comme de la simulation d'excution du process sur une priode de temps donne.

Pour plus d'infos, je pense que la vido sur la page d'accueil du site de BonitaSoft otera tous tes doutes.

----------


## IAGISG

Bonjour mickael 

j'ai choisi d'utiliser BOS comme moteur workflow mais il me reste un problme pour le choix dfinitive de la solution.
dans mon projet je dois donner la main pour un chef de projet ou un responsable de crer un process avec BOS dans ce cas je dois installer BOS pour chaque poste ce qui est n'est pas utile donc est ce que c'est possible d'appeler le designer de BOS via un navigateur ou installer BOS dans un serveur d'application et donner le lien pour les utilisateurs a y accder 

EN fait a part de l'adaptation de mon processus a BOS et dois donner l'acces pour crer un nouveau process dans la meme platforme web 

merci

----------

